
Urbit Live Stream: Begins 7:00 PM PST - jpt4
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUH5D5Y6PbpU6LLLZZEXwhQ/live
======
jpt4
7:00 PM PST = 11:00 PM EST = UTC20151112:0400

